# Hab voll das Problem ich kann mit meiner tastur nicht mehr schreiben hilfe bitte



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

hallo ich hab windoof 7 rc auf meinen pc so wollte neben was schreiben und ging nicht warum tastur geht media tasten usw. wenn ich schreiben will kommen keine buchstaben was muss ich im system einstellen und wo damit es wieder geht hab da kein Plan davon und hab sowas noch nicht gehabt schreib jetzt vom notebook

HILFE


----------



## P4D (2. August 2009)

*AW: Hab voll das Probelm ich kann mit meiner tastur nicht mehr schreiben hilfe bitte*

Funktioniert die Tastatur selbst noch? Geht zum Beispiel die Winddowstaste?


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

P4D schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Tastatur selbst noch? Geht zum Beispiel die Winddowstaste?


 
hey tastatur leuchtet noch schlaftaste geht noch Winddowstaste geht nicht mehr aber media tasten gehen ich glaube ich hab was verstellt weiß aber nicht von


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

Kann mir keiner helfen ?


----------



## P4D (2. August 2009)

Kommst du mit der Tastatur ins Bios?


----------



## highspeedpingu (2. August 2009)

Schon eine Systemwiederherstellung probiert? (Geht mit der Maus)


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

P4D schrieb:


> Kommst du mit der Tastatur ins Bios?


 
ich guck ma mom ja ich komme rein


----------



## P4D (2. August 2009)

Funktioniert die Bildschirmtastatur?


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

P4D schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Bildschirmtastatur?


 weiß nicht wie die an geht sry


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Schon eine Systemwiederherstellung probiert? (Geht mit der Maus)


geht nicht hatte keinen wiederherstellungs punkt erstellt is nicht wie bei xp da macht windoof das ganz alleine was fürn mist


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

Cubana85 schrieb:


> weiß nicht wie die an geht sry


 windoof nimmt einfach keine befehle mehr an hab noch ne tastatur und die geht auch nicht am pc


----------



## P4D (2. August 2009)

Einfach im Startmenü "Bildschirmtastatur" eingeben.
Kommst du jetzt ins Bios oder nicht?


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

P4D schrieb:


> Einfach im Startmenü "Bildschirmtastatur" eingeben.
> Kommst du jetzt ins Bios oder nicht?


ja ich komme ins Bios ja und Bildschirmtastatur geht auch was nun kp ?


----------



## P4D (2. August 2009)

Installier Win 7 nochmal neu.
Ist der Treiber im Geräte-Manager richtig installiert?


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

P4D schrieb:


> Installier Win 7 nochmal neu.
> Ist der Treiber im Geräte-Manager richtig installiert?


ich guck ma und was ist mit Reparieren von 7 das müsste doch auch gehen oder ?
das ich die tastatur wieder benutzen kannen


----------



## darkfabel (2. August 2009)

probiers mal damit!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cubana85 (2. August 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> probiers mal damit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hat auch nichts gebracht man was fürn scheiss


----------

